# Roof Care



## Rogdon (Nov 13, 2006)

Proud new owner of 28KRS and can't seem to find any solid info on dealing with the roof maintenance...how do you get on the roof without damaging it to inspect it and/or wash it? Anybody got some input?

By the way, I've been browsing the forum and have found a lot of useful info...you people are great!

Roger


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers.

Unless you are 250 plus pounds the roof is safe to move around on but you need to be careful and just put your weight on the roof beam. You can normally see these as small ridges in the roof when you are up there. If you need to work on a vent cover or need to have a place to sit while doing maintenance then you should place a piece of ply wood on the roof and sit on that.

Normal maintenance is just to wash it a couple of time a year and then inspect the seams for cracks in the sealant. Patch any cracks as you find them.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Roger









Congrats on your new 28krs and Welcome to Outbackers!!
We have had our 28 Roo for about 7 months now and love it








I have not tried to get on the roof, just wash with a strong hose, brush and a tall ladder. We talk about getting some scaffolding for a sturdier platform.

Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi, and welcome to the forum. Newbie here too....

Some car washes have a truck bay with a overhead rack, so you can get above the roof and pressure wash it. Might check on that.

Carey


----------



## gberiksen (Oct 15, 2006)

congrats on the new trailer. Please keep us informed on how you like it and any problems. That is the trailer I will be getting this spring after the freeze of winter. Don't want to get a trailer and then have to put it in storage and waste the warranty. Can't wait to get it. Enjoy


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.​
Glad your found our site.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Some car washes have a truck bay with a overhead rack, so you can get above the roof and pressure wash it.


I'm not sure I'd pressure wash a rubber roof, especially near the "loose" areas of roofing that are there by design for expansion. You might just blow a hole in the membrane.

The manufacturer recommends that you clean the roof with a brush and rubber roof cleaner, then treat with a UV protectant.

Ed


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I got a 10' step ladder and bought a long handle brush. Sprayed on an approved roof cleaner and scrubbed it down. WOW what a difference and easy to do. I then noticed a few small splits in the sealent. No leaks but im sure thats how they start. I bought a tube of DICOR sealent and went up the ladder with a rag and a caulk gun full of Dicor. Took about 45 min to move the ladder around and seal and inspect every inch. Check EVERYTHING. The marker lights, every inch of the roof and around all vents and such, top of the doors and the side seams too. If you do a search here some folks said Gilligan did not seal in their marker lights and that is very bad. I will be inspecting mind a few times a year now.


----------



## sew4fun5er (Aug 28, 2006)

Thank you for this explanation. I have the ladder and can get the roof cleaner. Last spring I used Dawn with the brush. I got on the roof to get to things. I'm 5'2" and 115 lbs. Had not thought of checking everything else.

Thanks again.

Lola


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

ou really do not even need to wash the roof. The best reason to is for inspection of all sealant areas are cleaner, thus making the inspection easier. The other good reason is to minimize dirt streaks down the sides.
I would sot use any type of pressure washer. Simple soap and water is perfect. Dawn does work but also strips some of the wax from the trailer at the same time. Use a good car wash soap. I stiil find as the best car wash soap is Du Pont #7 powder.

And for safety sake when washing the roof using a brush on a pole, move the ladder often, do not over reach and dump the stepladder sideways.

John


----------



## Rogdon (Nov 13, 2006)

Sorry so long in getting back...been busy! We got the beast mid-October, took her out for a "spin", laundry listed our gripes, and now she is in the shop getting a makeover...mostly cosmetic, but major items included a hole in the roof and the cargo door mounted low and face frames on the cabinets delaminating...the dealer seemed ready and willing. As a matter of fact, they didn't like the way the roof looked at all (staining) and got Keystone to approve a whole new roof! So I guess for now I am happy with both the unit and the Dealer...I probably won't have it back for a couple of weeks and will let ya'll know how it came out then.

In the meantime, thanks for the replies!

Roger


----------

